# Bear, DE - Blizzard 8611LP



## BIGNBAD21973 (Feb 1, 2020)

2011 8611LP in great shape. Has newer cutting edges. Only have the plow and the controller. 
Not sure what these are going for these day. But this plow has been amazing and has never let
Me down.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Only thing i can say is a mount, wiring and installation is almost 2k


----------



## bliz&hinikerDLR (Dec 30, 2011)

Plow looks in better than average shape. I think you should ask about $2K for it w/o the truck side.


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

That thing needs a 450 to carry it.


----------



## Ultimatell (Apr 10, 2018)

I have 2 truck mounts for blizzard plows one is from a 06 f250 the other was on a 2016 f350 , I also have wiring, 
If interested email is [email protected]


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

rcpd34 said:


> That thing needs a 450 to carry it.


LOL...wanna bet?


----------

